
Everything went better than expected - pavs
http://blog.reddit.com/2010/08/everything-went-better-than-expected.html
======
vaksel
digg really shot themselves in the foot here

~~~
pjscott
Is there an explanation somewhere of what happened, for those of us who are
confused? I wish there were some sort of wiki for internet drama; Encyclopedia
Dramatica sounds like it should be that, but it's a little too 4channy for my
tastes. And very NSFW.

~~~
dangrossman
Version 4 of Digg launched. The spike in traffic to reddit is a combination of
unhappy Digg users scoping out other sites, and Digg's promotion algorithm
temporarily allowing reddit.com pages to fill most of the front page story
slots.

------
cjg
I like their idea of making the area where they have ads occasionally show
something else that might be of interest to persuade people to look even when
there are ads.

